# 770 HP Audi Quattro S1 Group B Monster by ProSpeed Bulgaria



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/embed/_onMjruyzd0


----------



## jedinight37 (Jan 6, 2004)

R5T said:


> http://www.youtube.com/embed/_onMjruyzd0


awesome at the 2:40 mark


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

There are several YouTube clips of the car now:


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

This is an incredible build. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------

